# Deformed Wing Virus



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

*Spread wings looks a bit odd, but*

From your photos, I just dont see it. Shriveled up wings is what I am looking for.
Maybe I need glasses.  Possible k-wing, though I dont see a "k". 
Any experts want to chime in?


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

kc,
I see it. But I'm not convinced its a severe case (The bee yes, the hive, no.). Even without high mite levels, you will occasionally see a bee screwed up for various reasons. Genetics, nutrition, etc. I only see one for sure, and possibly a second one.

How are the mite levels?

Your brood pattern looks good. Two things can be assumed...

1) Your bees don't have alot of mite issues and are not cleaning out many cells.

2) You have mites, but your bees are not very hygienic.

Take Care.


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

> How are the mite levels?


That really is the question. Mites don't cause deformed wings, Deformed Wing Virus causes deformed wings. Mites commonly vector the virus however so when you see DWV, you more often than not have a mite problem but this is not always the case.

If mites are the primary cause of the DWV then I'd expect to see other symptoms of PMS, and I don't. I have seen worse cases of DWV in a hive that did not have an appreciable mite load. It cleared up on it's own.


----------



## kc in wv (Feb 1, 2006)

Mite loads wasn't high is this hive. I did treat it because the hive beside it had a large load and is only 2 feet away.

The main reason I posted the picture is so that some new members could see how easy it is to find the bee's with it once they know what they are looking for.

The top picture the bee with the virus is about 1 inch down from the top and center ways across.

The middle picture didn't turn our because the bee moved while the camera focused. The right wing is just like a small stick and the left wing is shorter.

The bottom picture is just a cropped picture from the top picture.


----------



## dug_6238 (May 9, 2007)

*There are more in there...*

There are some more in there if you look closely enough. If you're patient, look bee by bee. If you're not that patient, blow the picture up a little bigger.
One fairly easy one that can be spotted with the naked eye is about 2 bees down from the one previously mentioned.


Keep the good photos coming all!


----------

